# Chicken recipe idea



## pagalvishy (Jul 12, 2006)

HI all,

i have a chicken breast in the fridge and have NO idea wat to do with it tonite  ...
i try to avoid pasta......
does neone have any relatively quick and easy recipes pls....
thank u!
vish


----------



## JCook (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's a few suggestions. 

Sour Cream Chicken

Chicken breasts
sour cream 
Italian bread crumbs

Place chicken in a baking dish. Spread each chicken with sour cream. Sprinkle with bread crumbs. Bake at 375 for 30 minutes. 


Chicken and Rice Casserole

5 Boneless skinless chicken breasts
1 can cream of chicken 
1 can cream of mushroom
2 cups rice
salt/pepper

Season chicken with salt/pepper. Brown chicken in a pan on both sides. (you don't have to cook it all the way through, it will finish in the oven) Cook rice as directed. Add cooked rice to a baking dish and mix in the cream of chicken and the cream of mushroom. Place chicken breasts on top of rice and bake at 350 for 20-25 mintues or until chicken is done. 

Breaded Chicken Tenders

1/2 cup milk
1/2 cup ranch dressing 
boneless skinless chicken tenders (you can use breasts and just cut them into tenders)
2 cups bread crumbs

Heat oven to 375. In a bowl combine milk and ranch dressing. Add chicken to mixture and coat. Place bread crumbs in a zip lock bag. Add the chicken and shake to coat. Place chicken on a sprayed baking sheet and bake for 15-20 minutes.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hey, JCook, did you forget something.... 

If you have a few hours to marinate it and also have other ingredients (for marinade, onion, bell peppers, tortilla etc.) or have time to go get them, fajita would be great.

Also another favourite recipe of mine is this chicken curry with coconut milk.

Sautè the chicken with diced onions, minced garlic and ginger, along with freshly ground coriander seed (toasted separately), turmeric and a pinch of cumin, nutmeg and cinnamon, when the chicken is nicely browned whisk in just enough coconut milk to cover the chicken add a pinch of ground cardamom, continue to cook until everything is blended in and the sauce is hot.  Garnish with chopped fresh coriander leaves (cilantro).  
*if you don't have the spices, ready made curry powder will do.

If all else fails, just pan sear or grill it with a dash of evoo, garlic, salt and pepper, very simple yet tasty and satisfying.


----------



## JCook (Jul 12, 2006)

I purposely forgot the bacon wrapped chicken because they asked for quick and it takes 2 hours. 

Thanks though.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 12, 2006)

Ah, you read more carefully than I do... I overlooked the quick bit as I was talking about marinating etc. myself... good call JCook!!


----------



## JCook (Jul 12, 2006)

Your welcome!!!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 12, 2006)

Is your chicken breast a whole breast or halves (WITH bones & skin), or the boneless, skinless type?  Makes a big difference with recipes.


----------



## pagalvishy (Jul 12, 2006)

boneless and skinless..


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's another idea...

(you can steam the chicken if you prefer, or any other method, as long as it is cooked...)

Man I do so many things with chicken breasts all those ideas just escape my mind right now... must be the heat!!


----------



## digigirl (Jul 14, 2006)

JCook said:
			
		

> Here's a few suggestions.
> 
> Sour Cream Chicken
> 
> ...


 
JCook, you are brilliant!  I did this at my house last night and it was delish!  Sooooo quick and easy, and the chicken came out moist and flavorful.  This will definitely be an often used recipe around my house. 

Thanks so much for sharing!

Valerie


----------



## Constance (Jul 15, 2006)

That recipe sounded so good to me that I thawed some chicken breasts for tonight. Thank you!


----------



## JCook (Jul 15, 2006)

Your Welcome Everyone!!!


----------



## jasonj79 (Jul 18, 2006)

I had the same problem the other day.  I had two boneless, skinless chicken breasts in the fridge and had no idea of what I was going to do with them.  Meaning I didn't go to the store and plan out preparation.  So I just looked around and used what I had.

I decided to make a marinade.  I pounded both breasts out to even thickness then placed them in a quart size ziplock bag.  I poured in a good amount of olive oil (it's suppose to pull the flavors into the meat), then I gave it a dash of red wine vinegar (I always have this stuff around), then a tablespoon or so of grainy mustard (eyeballed it), then I put it a garlic clove or two, and some thyme sprigs.  Then a bit of salt and pepper.  I sealed it up tight and let it sit in the fridge for about 6 hours.

I turned my Lodge stovetop cast iron grill on medium high heat and let it heat up for about 8 minutes and grilled the chicken 5-6 minutes per side.  Of course turning it 180 after 3 minutes on each side to give it those grill marks.  I swear this chicken taste identical to steak.  I have never had that happen before.  I thought I was crazy so I had my wife taste it.  She is a very picky eater by the way, and she even agreed.  It tasted just like a medium rare ny strip.  Juicy and everything.  Could not believe it.  I am not even sure if thats exactly how I did the recipe for the marinade, I may have left something out.  I know I didn't measure I just eyeballed everything.  I would probably never get it close again if I tried.  But ****, that is the first time chicken tasted like steak.  Amazing.


----------



## jasonj79 (Jul 18, 2006)

I had the same problem the other day.  I had two boneless, skinless chicken breasts in the fridge and had no idea of what I was going to do with them.  Meaning I didn't go to the store and plan out preparation.  So I just looked around and used what I had.

I decided to make a marinade.  I pounded both breasts out to even thickness then placed them in a quart size ziplock bag.  I poured in a good amount of olive oil (it's suppose to pull the flavors into the meat), then I gave it a dash of red wine vinegar (I always have this stuff around), then a tablespoon or so of grainy mustard (eyeballed it), then I put it a garlic clove or two, and some thyme sprigs.  Then a bit of salt and pepper.  I sealed it up tight and let it sit in the fridge for about 6 hours.

I turned my Lodge stovetop cast iron grill on medium high heat and let it heat up for about 8 minutes and grilled the chicken 5-6 minutes per side.  Of course turning it 180 after 3 minutes on each side to give it those grill marks.  I swear this chicken taste identical to steak.  I have never had that happen before.  I thought I was crazy so I had my wife taste it.  She is a very picky eater by the way, and she even agreed.  It tasted just like a medium rare ny strip.  Juicy and everything.  Could not believe it.  I am not even sure if thats exactly how I did the recipe for the marinade, I may have left something out.  I know I didn't measure I just eyeballed everything.  I would probably never get it close again if I tried.  But ****, that is the first time chicken tasted like steak.  Amazing.


----------

